# I vote Russ = UGA VIII



## dawgfan94 (Nov 28, 2009)

Russ needs some love!!


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Nov 28, 2009)

good way to start ! 1-0!!!!! let him stay.


----------



## centerc (Nov 29, 2009)

Russ russ russ


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2009)

I say that we definitely keep him.  What better way to start than by knocking off a cocky Tech team?


----------



## sandhillmike (Nov 30, 2009)

It's terrible to lose a mascot, condolences to the Dawgs.

But, I hear UT is currently grooming their eventual replacement for Smokey, maybe they would let you have one of this litter.


----------



## HighCotton (Nov 30, 2009)

*No Russ*

Russ is not the traditional solid white bulldog.  I don't think he will be chosen as UGA VIII.


----------



## dawgfan94 (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah, I know but under the circumstances I say we make an exception.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 30, 2009)

Man.  You guys are starting to sound like Tech fans now.   hahaha...


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 30, 2009)

HighCotton said:


> Russ is not the traditional solid white bulldog.  I don't think he will be chosen as UGA VIII.



Why is that?  Just curious as a football fan and dog owner?  If you get all white dogs from the same breeder for 50+ yrs won't you run into genetic issues?

I think Russ was a great looking dog, absolutely beautiful animal...and I am anything but a UGA fan.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Why is that?  Just curious as a football fan and dog owner?  If you get all white dogs from the same breeder for 50+ yrs won't you run into genetic issues?
> 
> I think Russ was a great looking dog, absolutely beautiful animal...and I am anything but a UGA fan.



I agree with you.  I wish he would be the next Uga.  He had way more spirit than Uga VII God  bless him.


----------



## K80 (Nov 30, 2009)

Anybody have any pics of Russ?


----------



## DSGB (Nov 30, 2009)

I believe Russ is Uga VII's brother.


----------



## tell sackett (Nov 30, 2009)

sandhillmike said:


> It's terrible to lose a mascot, condolences to the Dawgs.
> 
> But, I hear UT is currently grooming their eventual replacement for Smokey, maybe they would let you have one of this litter.


Now that there's funny. Thanks


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2009)

DSGB said:


> I believe Russ is Uga VII's brother.



Really?  First I've heard about that.


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Nov 30, 2009)

DSGB said:


> I believe Russ is Uga VII's brother.



It's his half brother.  He's 5 so that means he don't have much time left.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well if he goes 2-0 after our Toliet Bowl game then dang it......he should be the next UGA.  Brown spots be danged.  He might usher in more change with him, like seeing Willie Martinez's house for sale or actually finding a  starting quarterback with an arm.


----------



## Hogtown (Nov 30, 2009)

Russ appeared to be a very suitable replacement. He is a good looking bulldog. No need to get anal-retentive about the color.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 30, 2009)

ShimanoFisherman said:


> It's his half brother.  He's 5 so that means he don't have much time left.



I stand corrected. Half-brother.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 30, 2009)

DSGB said:


> I stand corrected. Half-brother.




I like that one  Great pic!


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2009)

Nothing a little hair color wouldn't fix. 

He's a great looking dawg, I say keep him even with the spots.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 30, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I like that one  Great pic!



I doctored that one up a little....I like it!


----------



## HighCotton (Nov 30, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Why is that?  Just curious as a football fan and dog owner?  If you get all white dogs from the same breeder for 50+ yrs *won't you run into genetic issues?*
> 
> I think Russ was a great looking dog, absolutely beautiful animal...and I am anything but a UGA fan.



Potentially, yes.

But I'm just saying that the "tradition" is an all-white dog.  So, it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Nov 30, 2009)

They need to quit worrying about a dog and worry about getting some coaching! 

The way they are playing right now they could a little white 
Chihuahua with a red scarf to stand in!


----------



## rshunter (Nov 30, 2009)

UGA VII had a brown patch on his ear. So I guess it is possible


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 30, 2009)

I think he's a beautiful Dawg


----------

